#kubuntu-se 2010-12-08
<Flygisoft> x_link
<Flygisoft> är HTC Desire HD nice?
<x_link> Hann ju inte svara = )
<x_link> Flygisoft: Tjena
<x_link> Flygisoft: Ja, den är rätt nice. Men den är på tok för stor.
<x_link> Flygisoft: Hade det varit samma storlek som Desire så hade det varit en intressant pryl.
<Flygisoft> Okej
<x_link> Sugen eller?
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-09
<x_link> Flygisoft: Köpa ny mobil?
<Flygisoft> Nja vi får se
<x_link> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-10
<x_link> Philip5: Kört in Android 2.3 än?
<Philip5> x_link: nope, har inte kollat om det dykt upp någon för hero än
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Philip5: Om du hade valt en ny Android-mobil idag, vilken hade du då valt?
<Philip5> ingen aning
<x_link> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2010-12-12
<x_link> Sätt p SVT2
<x_link> Handlar om en hacker.
<Flygisoft> Missade det då :/
<x_link> =/
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-03
<Wiho> försker hitta en iso, för desktop versionen kubuntu 
<Wiho> LTS
<Wiho> lyckas bara ladda hem fel filer hela tiden
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-04
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: pysslar du med om dagarna? du verkar ha legat lite lågt på senare tid
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, jojo, jag har varit lite upptagen med allt julstök
<Philip5> aha, mycket paket som ska slås in och gröt som ska kokas
<QTmaxjezy> jo, shoppat non-stop här framför internetz
<Philip5> mycket att stå i som tomtefar
<QTmaxjezy> japp
<QTmaxjezy> får besök under julen av min sambos syrra som också ska ha julklappar
<QTmaxjezy> beställde från junkjard i söndags, fick paketet på måndagen.
<QTmaxjezy> det är snabbt jobbat.
<Philip5> så då får du två tjejer som kan passa upp på dig hela julen?!
<QTmaxjezy> tre med min dotter 
<Philip5> blir lite som farsdag hela julhelgen då
<QTmaxjezy> japp
<QTmaxjezy> så fyller jag ju år om 2 vackor med
<QTmaxjezy> man undrar ju vad man får i födelsedagsgåva
<QTmaxjezy> har ni tänkt att lägga en slant var och köpa något större ihop eller köper ni var och för sig?
<QTmaxjezy> fasiken, inget OTG stöd i min padda
<Philip5> vad har du för padda?
<QTmaxjezy> acer iconia B1 710
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: nu ska ju du få eu-stöd för att komma i arbete... sverige är berättigat att få eu-stöd för att sänka ungdomsarbetslösheten i bl a norrland 
<QTmaxjezy> ja, man undrar ju.
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, brukar du lira gta?
<QTmaxjezy> ska du köpa det isf till PC när det kommer?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> körde första lite när det kom men inte mer
<Philip5> inte min typ av spel
<QTmaxjezy> aha
<QTmaxjezy> får hitta någon annan att teama upp med när det kommer då
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-06
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, har du sett att man kan donera till blender.org med bitcoins?
<Philip5> har inte kollat eftersom jag inte använder bitcoins
<QTmaxjezy> paypal funkar ju med
<QTmaxjezy> har du det?
<QTmaxjezy> jag ska donera lite pengar till jul
<QTmaxjezy> så de kan köpa julkappar till barnen
<Philip5> paypal har jag
<QTmaxjezy> sitter och klurar på hur man bygger mest kräm billigast för blender
<QTmaxjezy> om man ska satsa på billiga maskiner med hyffsad prestanda + billig gpu med bra kylning som drar lite ström
<QTmaxjezy> eller feta maskiner med sli
<QTmaxjezy> det blir dyrt med gpu minne med sli för de inte adderas
<QTmaxjezy> och man förlorar ju teoretiskt lite gpu hastighet med sli
<QTmaxjezy> eller är det prisvärdast att köra flera maskiner som renderar lite i lugn och ro på cpu:er tro?
<QTmaxjezy> paypal har jag nästan skaffat 
<Philip5> beror på gpu-stödet i den programvara man ska köra
<Philip5> för paypal behöver man väl ett betal/kreditkort och det har väl inte du??
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: du kanske ska skaffa en sådan här enhet som man kan trycka i ett helt gäng med nvidiakort i http://www.develop3d.com/hardware/nvidia-grid-vca
<QTmaxjezy> ser nice ut
<QTmaxjezy> jag skaffade nästan paypal för längesedan
<QTmaxjezy> har inte använt det eller verifierat det
<QTmaxjezy>  :)
<QTmaxjezy> funderar på att skaffa ett 35mm f1.8
<QTmaxjezy> nikkorrrrwwrr
<Philip5> ja det är ju rätt billigt
<QTmaxjezy> ja
<Philip5> men jag använder det sällan än jag tycker att jag borde
<QTmaxjezy> typ 1600
<Philip5> eller begnat runt tusenlappen
<QTmaxjezy> fast det är bättre att köpa nytt och sälja begagnat sen för tusenlappen
<QTmaxjezy> då har man fått smeka nytt objektiv för ca 600kr
<QTmaxjezy> vilket är ganska bra billigt, om man jämnför med att hyra
<QTmaxjezy> begagnatvärdet på nikon gör det värt att köpa nytt
<QTmaxjezy> och sedan sälja
<QTmaxjezy> leva lite i lyxbåten med kapitalet
<Philip5> hehe, jo eller köpa för tusenlappen och sedan sälja för tusenlappen
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_mFRhVDhxA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA
<QTmaxjezy> sänk ljudet om du har ljud
<QTmaxjezy> jag har hellre nytt när det är så billigt iaf
<QTmaxjezy> unna sig det där nya pålitliga
<QTmaxjezy> med garanti
<QTmaxjezy> går begagnat sönder så försvinner 1000lappen
<QTmaxjezy> men om nytt går sönder inom 3 år så får man det lagat eller nytt
<QTmaxjezy> till nyvärdet.
<Philip5> är det du som är DJ där?
<QTmaxjezy> jo
<QTmaxjezy> det var bara ett test jag gjorde för att se om det gick att koppla ljudet direkt till kameran
<QTmaxjezy> men då hör jag själv inget
<QTmaxjezy> så ja får lösa det på något vis
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-07
<Philip5> såg att det kommit ett hack till D5200 som gör att man kan sätta och se ljudnivå i liveview
#kubuntu-se 2013-12-08
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: jasså du smyger in så där bara
<QTmaxjezy> ja, satt mig vid blender och modellera lite svamp
<Philip5> skojsigt
<Philip5> du kör väl senaste bleding edge av blender med galet många addons?!?!
<QTmaxjezy> just nu försöker jag få lite stabilitet
<QTmaxjezy> misstänker att jag behöver ett nytt grafikkokrt
<Philip5> vad har du för kort nu?
<QTmaxjezy> 550ti
<Philip5> men du hade väl en top notch cpu i den?
<QTmaxjezy> den renderar ju snabbt nog men den går lätt i taket gällandes minne
<QTmaxjezy> jo
<QTmaxjezy> fast det är så segt att köra med den
<Philip5> alla funktioner går väl ändå inte att köra med gpu vid rendering
<Philip5> men du kanske inte kör med hår och partiklar av de slaget
<QTmaxjezy> jag tror faktiskt allt har stöd nu
<Philip5> jasså?
<QTmaxjezy> ska testa
<QTmaxjezy> renderar nu med gpu
<QTmaxjezy> ska jämnföra speeds sen med cpu
<Philip5> brukar gå mycket fortare med gpu om allt stöd finns
<QTmaxjezy> antagligen lite overkill för cpu gillar inte min scen
<QTmaxjezy> behöver nog bättre kylning
<QTmaxjezy> fläkten gillar inte sånt hårt tryck
<Philip5> har du någon intel originalfläkt eller? :)
<QTmaxjezy> japp
<Philip5> ja de brukar få jobba på om de blir ansträngda
<Philip5> jag har ju en lite fetare fläkt som inte behöver jobba så hårt
<Philip5> kör den även i silent mode
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: kör du yafaray något?
<QTmaxjezy> näe
<QTmaxjezy> har inte kört något annat riktigt sen cycles
<Philip5> verkar som de som renderar mycket intriörer och arkitektur gillar yafaray. en liten jämförelse en sbubbe gjort: http://blendernews.org/xe/?mid=Feature_Articles&document_srl=1274
<Philip5> båda motorerna har ju tagit några steg sedan den där skrevs
<Philip5> QTmaxjezy: byggde senaste yafaray nu och slängde in i blender... bara på kul
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-02
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du koll på läget?
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-03
<Philip5> Flygisoft: :(
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> fick inget paket idag :(
<maxjezy> Philip5, inte jag heller
<Philip5> dumma posten
<maxjezy> cdon är bara skit
<maxjezy> beställde ju i fredags/lördags
<Philip5> beställde i söndags
<maxjezy> vad beställde du?
<maxjezy> min tatueringsstudio har kommit men jag inväntar nästa paket också så slipper jag besöka butiken fler ggr
<Philip5> en autoknips från tyskland på ebay
<x_link> Tjenare Philip5  =)
<Philip5> x_link: åhhh, ett livstecken :)
<Philip5> x_link: kör du fortfarande kde3? :D
<x_link> Philip5: Haha ja, har varit otroligt mycket annat på sistone. Var ett jäkla tag sedan jag satt här och ens med denna laptopen. Den är alltid igång men använder knappt den.
<x_link> Haha ja, är fortfarande KDE3 på denna. Vågar knappt installera om, rädd att jag glömt hur man gör allt hehe
<x_link> Ville komma in och säga hej lite snabbt, ska iväg igen nu =)
<x_link> Ha det så bra!
<Philip5> x_link: oki
<Philip5> x_link: ha det bäst
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad har du beställt för något då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: en autoknips V :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://s04.trixum.de/upload2/M/W/MWCbdLQJr4X1131366637843P1009.jpg
<maxjezy> snygg
<Philip5> det är en mekanisk time release trigge för äldre kameror som använder trådutlösare
<Philip5> när uret gått klart så går det ut ett stift i skruvgängan och utlöser kameran
<maxjezy> koolt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice :)
<Philip5> de kunde göra sånt även förr med lite finess
<Flygisoft> Ja verkar ju som det :D
<Flygisoft> Känns ju sådär när jag har två batterier till kameran som bara legat sedan laddning, original låg på 85% och pirat låg fortfarande på 100%
<Philip5> drygt
<Philip5> jag har AA-batterier till blixtarna från Powerbase på 2700 mah och sanyo eneloop 2400 mah och powerbasen kan vara halvladdade eller mindre om de legat en månad eller så medan eneloopen bruka vara som fulladdade
<Flygisoft> Mjo har också dom
<Flygisoft> Man undrar ju vad det är för kvalité på original batteriet egentligen
<Philip5> bra fråga
<Philip5> är nog stor skillnad på 3parts batterier till kameror. både billiga som är sämre och andra som även är bättre
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad tror du om den här snooten? http://flashhavoc.com/magmod-magsnoot-announced/
<Flygisoft> Funkar det där? :P
<Philip5> lär det göra med att du ändrar avståndet på själva hålet för snooten
<Flygisoft> Tappar man inte mycket effekt då man täcker så stor yta av blixten?
<Philip5> den verkar ju svart innuti så du tappar nog mest effekt när hålet är som minst
<Philip5> eller spridningen är som minst
<Flygisoft> Mjo kanske är så
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://www.zootsnoot.com/
<Flygisoft> Tycker den där verkar nice annars
<Flygisoft> finns en video där
<Philip5> jag har en metallsnoot till min studioblixt som jag inte gillar för den reflekterar i vågor på insidan vilket ger lökringar på ljusbilden där den träffar
<Flygisoft> Ah :/
<Philip5> vet inte hur vit insida påverkar fall-off-effekten från snooten
<Flygisoft> Du kan välja, bara vända på den så är den svart
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag har en sådan här http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metal-Snoot-Honeycomb-Grid-for-Bowens-Mount-Studio-Strobe-Flash-Bracket-Adapter-/170744564887
<Philip5> funkar bra bortsett från lökringarna som man kan ana längs ljusbildens kanter
<Flygisoft> Känns ju inte så nice
<Philip5> inte optimalt
<Flygisoft> Ne
<Flygisoft> Du har ju även bilder där på sidan utifrån svart mot vit insida
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> när jag ska använda snoot för studioblixtarna brukar jag forma en själv av cinefoil
<Flygisoft> Ah, måste väl funka bra ändå?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> cinefoil är bra skit
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du slå till och få lite stryk i CoH då? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu inom kort kanske, min dator verkar ju funka nu
<Flygisoft> Komplett skickade nya minnen idag så lär väl få dom snart med
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ser fram emot att förnedra dig :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-04
<Philip5> maxjezy: du som gillar gadgets den här kanske är för dig? http://www.thepixelstick.com/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag hämtade precis ut mitt paket :)
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Philip5> har inte öppnat än så jag ska väl inte vara för glad
<Flygisoft> Kanske något helt annat där
<Philip5> eller trasig :O
<Philip5> Flygisoft: julklapp till dig själv? http://www.fotosidan.se/classifieds/view.htm?ID=231584
<Flygisoft> Hade ju inte haft den länge
<Flygisoft> Jag som ska till stockholm imorgon, blir ju perfekt att plocka upp den där då
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Ne så roligt ska vi inte ha :P
<Flygisoft> Men skulle nog hellre köpa 50mm faktiskt
<Philip5> jo kanske
<Flygisoft> Hur kan man köpa ett objektiv för 7500kr och sen sälja det för 4800kr efter 1 månad?
<Flygisoft> 2 månader
<Philip5> bra fråga
<Philip5> iof så förlorar den väl en bra del av priset så fort man går ut genom butiksdörren men kanske inte så mycket
<Flygisoft> Jo så är det ju
<Philip5> jag är lite inne på att köpa en äldre rysk kamera :D
<Flygisoft> Är ju ett bra köp om inte annat
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> fast jag har lovat mig själv att inte köpa analog 35mm så jag vet inte riktigt
<Philip5> de är billiga
<Philip5> och lite roliga
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Vill fixa min Electro 35
<Flygisoft> om det går vill säga
<Philip5> fast alla ryska är inte bara dåliga
<Philip5> https://www.flickr.com/groups/jupiters/pool/
<Philip5> där är bilder tagna med gluggen jag tänkte mig och den passar på några olika ryska hus
<Philip5> kan köpas beganad för 300-500 kr både kamera och glugg
<Philip5> känns prisvärt även om det bara är en kul grej
<Philip5> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/35mm-Film-Rangefinder-Zorki-4-Special-Edition-50th-Anniversary-of-the-Russian-Revolution.jpg
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥g ju trevlig ut :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du någon aning om vad som är nytt i Lightroom 5.7?
<Philip5> verkar mest vara stöd för nya kameror och fler korrigeringar av objektiv
<Philip5> så du får full CA-korrigering när du köper Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 400mm f2.8E FL ED VR ;)
<Philip5> eller Zeiss Otus 1.4/85 ZF.2
<Flygisoft> lol
<Flygisoft> Ja ser ju inga roliga ändringar
<Philip5> http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2014/11/lightroom-5-7-now-available.html
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsm0UnCgHII&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA
<maxjezy> testade blender lite på surfplattan
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-05
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vaken?
#kubuntu-se 2014-12-07
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Så då var man tillbaka från stockholm och gävle
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fick tag på en Electro 35 på en loppis i Gävle för 150kr, som verkade fungera, fick korrigera en liten mindre grej och elektroniken fungerar
<Flygisoft> Så när jag håller på att fokusera lite med den fram och tillbaka, tror inte fan skiten låser sig :/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du har inte så mycket tur alltså?
<Philip5> är det inte den som inte har något sätt att sätta fokus annat än att gissa?
<Philip5> vilken version har du? finns ju S och GS och några andra
<Flygisoft> Är ju rangefinder, du överlappar ju kan man säga
<Flygisoft> Jag har G och Professional
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Blev ju bra less när allt fungerar på den så låser sig fokusringen :(
<Flygisoft> och plocka ner för att kolla på det är inte det lättaste verkar det som
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är väl inga problem för dig som är så händig och teknisk ;)
